# Would you let this pair in your house?



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YES I would but after a good rinsing. I bet they had a blast getting that dirty. Their smiles sure look like they did. Great picture.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

awww!! I would LOVE for those two to come to my house.....but i dont think i'd let them leave!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TiffanyK said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hope that Cee-ment doesn't harden! LOL Too cute...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

hahaha I would, but they'd be washed off first!!

So cute!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a dirty duo! Yikes.


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Another GREAT shot!!! The little one looks like he is saying "Ruh Roh!!!"


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

yep - and if they weren't tagged/microchipped they'd stay -- we gots lotsa mud, they'd be happy


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

great shot! don't ya hate the beach sand but it's so worth it when you see how happy they are running, rolling & swimming!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, they could come right in...but just not get on the bed till they dried out a bit! Tailer came in muddy like that the other day...when he got finished with his nap, he shook and there was a cloud of dust 4' all around him...I wish I had the camera ready for that dust cloud...Good Luck with the Muddy Duo!! Cute!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

They look completely content! I don't envy you cleaning up all the sand!!! You'll be finding it for days


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL!!!! We just can't ever keep this river bottom sand out of the house. When we came home last night I chatted for a bit while the kids all were wiped out. Maggie and Dax both curled up together on the back porch step with my back (kitchen door) open, but they napped and soaked in the last few rays of sunshine. It worked out perfect... they dried off and then I could just shake and brush most of the dried sand off. Not bad. Was a good time. More pics coming soon...



Tiffany


----------



## C&B's Grizzly (Nov 20, 2007)

Cute, cute, cute!!! I love Dax's face!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

They're welcome at my place anytime!! Great picture, they're beautiful!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## ksuer (Feb 26, 2008)

I have not been able to be on for a couple of days and just now saw this picture. It is so beautiful at first I thought it was a painting! It's amazing! Maggie and Dax are so cute!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

There welcome at my house anytime, what's a little mud. Too cute, love the picture they look so proud.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great picture !!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

That is one of the cutest pictures I've ever seen. I'd have it blown up and framed, because it would definitely make me smile when I needed one!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love that picture!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

haha! Yep! After drying on the deck first and then a good brushing! LOVE that photo! Mud balls! :


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

They would be very welcome in my house - but you wouldn't get them back.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep Tiff, they would be welcome at my house anytime. We live with sand year round.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Well, if you ever let them cross the Red River, I'd LOVE them at my house. Please note the burnt orange type..... they might have to go home with a Longhorn bandana !!! ROFLMBO:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

_Great pic, I'd frame it too. We are contemplating buying a summer home in NC we wanted a cottage on Lake Norman, but after seeing what they look like after they get into that red clay and it STAINS!!!! We have reconsidered for a place with a pool,lol._


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Ha-ha!! Everytime I see this picture in your signature I have been trying to figure out what is going on with all those legs there! They look like they are best buddies and having the time of their lives! I'd let them in and give them great big hugs!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, I thought it was Mud...Eek...Sand...makes me feel like it's in my socks right now...

Might have to reconsider letting them in!! I do like the sunny porch treatment...

Mud or Sand, What a Fantastic Pic!! Thanks!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

In a heartbeat  looks like they sure had fun!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

After they go for a swim in the pool


----------

